# How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium ?Mad Cow")



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

*How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

Here is my New Black Cow! A *Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow!" * I had a White Mad Cow but the Titanium case had a little too many "love licks" on it so I never really bonded with it. Also the blue hands did not do anything for me either. The Black version, however, two thumbs up but I have not been able to find one in the condition I wanted&#8230;until now. You just can't beat NEW! From the Ball Bag, Ball Cap, Manual, Warranty Card, IW magazine featuring the Mad Cow, the 2006 Ball Watch Guide not to mention the *ENTIRE* watch is still wrapped in plastic from the case to the bracelet! This purchase was as close to buying from an AD as you can get. I'll shot more pics of this Mad Cow once I strip off the plastic and size her up. Owning a *BRAND NEW* watch means one thing to me&#8230;KEEPER!!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

Incredible find!! One of my favorites of the entire Ball line-up--and the whole kit, shirt, hat, bag and everything else--it doesn't get better than that, in the watch world at least--wear it in good health!!


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

As timefleas has already said, incredible find. I too managed to find a brand new one last year. Mine is also the Black version ( which I also prefer). It is the most comfortable, well made watch i have owned. I bet you wont stop looking at it when you get all the plastic off it. Congratulations on obtaining such a great watch.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

Congrats on continuing the trend of Mad Cows lately. Occasionally you come across one that just got missed and it makes a great find.


----------



## jhess (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



samanator said:


> Congrats on continuing the trend of Mad Cows lately. Occasionally you come across one that just got missed and it makes a great find.


---------

believe it or not we found an AD who is sitting on a brand new and never sold cow last week. I asked hi if we could buy it back. But he would not sell it.

Madcow himself, John Hembel was also looking for some.

Weird momentum on that watch!!

jeff


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

Jeff nice article in the one watch magazine I read at Barnes and Noble.


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

They did so many things right with that watch. I'll repeat my broken record plea: a combo Spacemaster X-Lumed dial (and bezel, and case) with mad cow applied non-lume raised Arabic markers on a guilloché dial...that would be an amazing watch, IMHO.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

Sounds like the new Diver II


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



~tc~ said:


> Sounds like the new Diver II


I was thinking the same thing yesterday. I just wish they would have kept the staggered day/date.



















Previous all black with staggered day/date:


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



samanator said:


> I was thinking the same thing yesterday. I just wish they would have kept the staggered day/date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah! Staggared day date is much better! I did not catch that. |>


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



~tc~ said:


> Sounds like the new Diver II


Now if only they could do that in an EHC...and stagger the day/date!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



bg002h said:


> Now if only they could do that in an EHC...and stagger the day/date!


Did you see the new ceramic EHC in the Basel post?


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



samanator said:


> Did you see the new ceramic EHC in the Basel post?


I did. But, I'm liking the Alex Honnold model better.


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



samanator said:


> Did you see the new ceramic EHC in the Basel post?


I did. But, I'm liking the Alex Honnold model better.


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

Love that watch - what's an approx price on a used 'Mad Cow' at the moment? I saw one recently for $1300 USD which sparked my interest


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

Black dial not blue sorry


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



cbr2012 said:


> Love that watch - what's an approx price on a used 'Mad Cow' at the moment? I saw one recently for $1300 USD which sparked my interest


They can be found based on condition from $1300-$1700 based on condition in the secondary market. |>


----------



## Savantuk (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



cbr2012 said:


> Love that watch - what's an approx price on a used 'Mad Cow' at the moment? I saw one recently for $1300 USD which sparked my interest


You may not believe this, but I managed to buy one, in excellent 95% condition in the UK for less then £400/£600.

I'll also agree with the coments regarding wearing comfort, and quality of manufacture. These watches, along with the cockroach, will probably the only things still 'good as new' after a hot war!!


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

Well I have just purchased a used Cow to replace my MM300 which was traded a month ago. They say the popular vote in comparison goes to the Cow? This is my first Ball watch I am pumped to receive it mid of next week we will see Hmmm I really quite like the MM its a tall order to beat? Anyone out there have any thoughts on that? Cheers Turboharm WUS


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



TurboHarm said:


> Well I have just purchased a used Cow to replace my MM300 which was traded a month ago. They say the popular vote in comparison goes to the Cow? This is my first Ball watch I am pumped to receive it mid of next week we will see Hmmm I really quite like the MM its a tall order to beat? Anyone out there have any thoughts on that? Cheers Turboharm WUS


The Mad Cow is classic, but it suffers from beings a first generation EHC which has had dozens of improvements over the years. Most likely the Gen1 bezel lume will be poor (It was never that great when new). On the plus side it has a really beautiful dial. I prefer the white dial with blue hands which Ball has not made an option in a long while on an EHC. It will also have the Gen 1 bracelet which does not taper for comfort, but does have the more adjustable clasp. Many like this bracelet better. If it has been maintained it should be more accurate than the 300MM.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

Nice catch. I still find the Mad Cow is my fav amount all Ball


----------



## Mad Cow (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

OK, I haven't been on the forum in quite some time, but I have to say, the Ball MAD COW is still my favorite :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

TurboHarm said:


> Well I have just purchased a used Cow to replace my MM300 which was traded a month ago. They say the popular vote in comparison goes to the Cow? This is my first Ball watch I am pumped to receive it mid of next week we will see Hmmm I really quite like the MM its a tall order to beat? Anyone out there have any thoughts on that? Cheers Turboharm WUS


I have both Seiko MM 300 and Ball Mad Cow.

Both are equally very durable and tough, they can take any beating anytime.

In term of design, Mad Cow is more modern and it still ticking at temperature -40?.


----------



## bigchrisxxxl (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

I love the all black.


----------



## bigchrisxxxl (Feb 8, 2012)

Not sure I love the bezel.


----------



## bigchrisxxxl (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*

Seiko 300 is a slept upon watch.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Strongly urge Ball to come out new EHC like Madcow line.

Although Ball has many newly launched watches, something is missing.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

I love my Mad Cow. 
Rarely gets any wrist time now. 
Why??? Damn crown guard.
Horrible design, like others my button broke off after probably less than 100 days on my wrist.
The fact that Ball will not sell replacement parts to AD's really pizzes me off. I have been dreading having to send it to Ball for repairs knowing it will take weeks to get back. (I know I know, I'm not wearing it anyway...)


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: How Now Black Cow!! (Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium "Mad Cow")*



Mad Cow said:


> OK, I haven't been on the forum in quite some time, but I have to say, the Ball MAD COW is still my favorite :-d:-d:-d:-d


 Hey John. It has been a while.


----------

